# Phrag. Red Wing



## Erythrone (May 20, 2014)

Phragmipedium Red Wing is Robert C. Silich x besseae. First blooming seedling I bought from OL in spring 2013. Too bad for the horns..
But the color is incredible!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2014)

Ouch. Good color. I think the besseae hybrids at that level are genetically fragile and that may be a trait.


----------



## tomkalina (May 20, 2014)

Especially prone if there's a polyploid parent in the background.......


----------



## Migrant13 (May 21, 2014)

Such rich color. I like it...horns and all.


----------



## Drorchid (May 22, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Especially prone if there's a polyploid parent in the background.......



The besseae that was used was a 4N. We haven't had any that had those "horns" hopefully yours will outgrow them...But great color and nice wide petals!

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (May 22, 2014)

thank you Robert!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

What a nice red!


----------



## phrag guy (May 23, 2014)

very red,hope the horns leave next flowering


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2014)

phrag guy said:


> very red,hope the horns leave next flowering



If they don't, I will cut them!! :rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 26, 2014)

Very nice colour and interesting staminode...


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> If they don't, I will cut them!! :rollhappy:



$5! :evil:


----------



## raymond (May 30, 2014)

very nice color


----------



## Erythrone (May 30, 2014)

It looks like if the second bloom will not be horny!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 13, 2014)

Second bloom (same stalk). No more horny pouch.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 14, 2014)

WOW !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## eaborne (Jun 14, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 16, 2014)

lovely


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2014)

A breeder's dream???


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2014)

awardable?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 21, 2014)

Love it!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2014)

Update. Sorry for the saturated red of the picture. The bloom is incredible and the true color is difficult to have on a pic.



Phragmipedium Red Wing 2 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 14, 2014)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Stella (Aug 14, 2014)

Μagnificent !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2014)

Where'd the horns go?


----------



## Carkin (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 14, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where'd the horns go?



Thanks to Photoshop! Just kidding. They are just gone away!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks Great! You are lucky you got a blooming sized one when you did, as we are keeping all of our big ones for now. We are trying to get 12 of them to bloom at the same time and hopefully get an AQ. We took one of them to judging and it got an AM/AOS, and it wasn't even the nicest one that we have. Every Red Wing that has bloomed out of that cross has been outstanding!

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2014)

Lmpgs said:


> :drool::drool::drool:



I agree.


----------

